#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  National Fire Protection Code

## Mohamed

National Fire Protection Association (NFPA





 
      .    

  :


Download free from here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Size: 98 MB
See More: National Fire Protection Code

----------


## ali

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

[IMG]http://www.hyperbaric********.com/productcart/pc/catalog/medium%5Cbook%20nfpa%2053%20medium.jpg[/IMG]
NFPA 10 - Standard for Portable Fire Extinguishers
NFPA 11 - Standard for Low-, Medium-, and High-Expansion Foam
NFPA 11A - Standard for Medium- and High-Expansion Foam Systems
NFPA 13 - Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems
NFPA 14 - Standard for the Installation of Standpipe and Hose Systems
NFPA 15 - Standard for Water Spray Fixed Systems for Fire Protection
NFPA 16 - Standard for the Installation of Foam-Water Sprinkler and Foam-Water Spray Systems
NFPA 17 - Standard for Dry Chemical Extinguishing Systems
NFPA 20 - Standard for the Installation of Stationary Pumps for Fire Protection
NFPA 22 - Standard for Water Tanks for Private Fire Protection
NFPA 24 - Standard for the Installation of Private Fire Service Mains and Their Appurtenances
NFPA 37 - Standard for the Installation and Use of Stationary Combustion Engines and Gas Turbines
NFPA 59A - Standard for the Production, Storage, and Handling of Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG)
NFPA 72 - National Fire Alarm Code
NFPA 80A - Recommended Practice for Protection of Buildings from Exterior Fire Exposures
NFPA 101A - Guide on Alternative Approaches to Life Safety
NFPA 204 - Standard for Smoke and Heat Venting
NFPA 600 - Standard on Industrial Fire Brigades
NFPA 1221 - Standard for the Installation, Maintenance, and Use of Emergency Services Communications Systems                                                  

*Download*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sameh82

Thank You

----------


## sameh82

Please Boss We Want Api Standards In Safety And To Be Downloded 


Thanks Again

----------


## reda2020

Thank You

----------


## dsvrvarma

Thank You

----------


## hi1beauty5

tanks for giving the links

----------


## TFattah

Thank You

----------


## engehab_79

Thank You

----------


## saphroot_84

Thank You

----------


## patelsafety

Thank You

----------


## gtjoshi

Thank You

See More: National Fire Protection Code

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## premnath

Thank You

----------


## SAFETY

Thanks for useful information

----------


## ajaypancholi

Thank You

----------


## haree

Thank You

----------


## koko

thank you, alhamdulillah...

----------


## koko

Thank You

----------


## koko

thank you

----------


## koko

thanks boss

----------


## koko

thank you

----------


## pR15w4nT0

Thank You

----------


## sayed00

Thank You Boss

See More: National Fire Protection Code

----------


## haree

Thank You

----------


## mohamedtefa

Thanks alot

----------


## premnath

Thank You

----------


## sumit_alok

Thank You

----------


## sameh82

Thank You

----------


## jojo7926

Thank You

----------


## mohan

Thank You

----------


## splendor

thanks man well done ..
download in progress

----------


## splendor

please check the link again 
Download fail  -  	 

File is Missing..

----------


## ahsan

thank you

----------


## garimidisunilkumar

Thank You

----------


## sameh82

Thank You

See More: National Fire Protection Code

----------


## sameh82

please boss , reuploas the NFPA code in new link because the file is missing / not found 

thanka very much for your kind concern

----------


## gerry intam

Thank You

----------


## gerry intam

Thank You

----------


## farukfar

Thank You

----------


## gerry intam

Thank You

----------


## gerry intam

Sir,
Could you help to download this National Fire Protection Code File

----------


## splendor

this link does not work: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
please update it 

thanks inadvance

----------


## ketan_er13

i want NFPA 68, Can any body have it than please upload it.

Thanks

Ketan

----------


## srikscl

Thank You

----------


## Muhamad Danish

The Design and Layout of Fire Sprinkler Systems By Mark Bromann
have any one this book in pDF form.
Thanks & best regards,
Muhammad Danish

----------


## vvmaheshkr

Thank You

----------


## aswini_nirma

Dear Sir,



I am not able to open the link. Please help.

Regards,


AswiniSee More: National Fire Protection Code

----------


## tigerman2008

Thanks words are less to thankyou about your efforts.
thanksssssss

----------


## gerry_intam

Thank You

----------


## hNaW

thank you, do you have the last versions for nfpa 13 and nfpa 20?

----------


## samehabouelkhie

where are the rest of codes

----------


## farukfar

Dear Sir,
I cannot download NFPA 921 and NFPA 1031.
Please can you help. Thanks in advance.

----------


## deepakrotey

Can you please send me this links again

----------


## NVIL

Thanks,
I'm looking for the "Guide to the Fire Hazard Properties of Flammable Liquids, Gases and Volatile Solids" book from the NFPA or NFPA 325. Could you please upload for us?

Regards

----------


## emam

*thanx*

----------


## cmtsr01

hey guys,
is anybody have NFPA 12 Standarts.? thanks for sharing...
sincerely

----------


## ivanilych

please post NFPA 68 if you possess
thank you in advance.

----------


## Qalander

Jazakallah!
Few liks do not seem to work.
Any fresh NFPA Standards upload Possible! 
Many Thanks

----------


## AnandV

National Fire Codes Electronic Edition Complete, 2002


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: National Fire Protection Code

----------


## Qalander

> National Fire Codes Electronic Edition Complete, 2002
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link either broken or non-responsive
Thanks still for the offering!

----------


## AnandV

But I am able to download from the same links!!! 
Links are good

----------


## ivanilych

thanks you very much, these will be very helpful.
... if anyone would like to download latest (2008) editions, please post a copy protection ***** for adobe's "FileOpen" system. thank you

----------


## arunima04

thank u very much :Smile:

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

AnandV  

Thank you friend

----------


## Qalander

Lot of Thanks!

----------


## ericssion

please give Boiler and furnace protection

----------


## AnandV

SFPE Handbook of Fire Protection Engineering 
by: Society Fire Protection Engineers (SFPE) & National Fire Protection Agency (NFPA)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Qalander

> SFPE Handbook of Fire Protection Engineering 
> by: Society Fire Protection Engineers (SFPE) & National Fire Protection Agency (NFPA)
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thanks AnandV indeed! 
for S.F.P.E. handbook.
Expect it to be useful.

----------


## seenubaskaran

> NFPA 10 - Standard for Portable Fire Extinguishers
> NFPA 11 - Standard for Low-, Medium-, and High-Expansion Foam
> NFPA 11A - Standard for Medium- and High-Expansion Foam Systems
> NFPA 13 - Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems
> NFPA 14 - Standard for the Installation of Standpipe and Hose Systems
> NFPA 15 - Standard for Water Spray Fixed Systems for Fire Protection
> NFPA 16 - Standard for the Installation of Foam-Water Sprinkler and Foam-Water Spray Systems
> NFPA 17 - Standard for Dry Chemical Extinguishing Systems
> NFPA 20 - Standard for the Installation of Stationary Pumps for Fire Protection
> ...



Thank you so much for your help

----------


## srikscl

thanks

----------


## inzenjer

does anyone have
NFPA 37 - Standard for the Installation and Use of Stationary Combustion Engines and Gas Turbines
thank you in advance


inzenjerSee More: National Fire Protection Code

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> SFPE Handbook of Fire Protection Engineering 
> by: Society Fire Protection Engineers (SFPE) & National Fire Protection Agency (NFPA)
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thank you Anand V

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> does anyone have
> NFPA 37 - Standard for the Installation and Use of Stationary Combustion Engines and Gas Turbines
> thank you in advance
> inzenjer



Monggo dipun unjuk

nfpa_37_-_installation_of_gas_turbine.pdf
211.13 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## inzenjer

thank you Achmad Nur Eddin
inzenjer

----------


## mr18friendly

Thank You so mutch

----------


## ymi2436

i really need a nfpa 472 "handbook" of standard

The handbook makes an explanation of the standard

and aid in exam preparation of the standard


help me please

----------


## khurmi

thankssssssssssssssss alotttttttttttttttttttt

----------


## hamidkeng

thanks

----------


## nazilla.shahloei

very useful links
but any body have last collection of NFPA

----------


## f81aa

Thank you, Achmad Nur Eddin

----------


## dzenith

Dear Mohamed
can you post the link in "ifile" please
thanks a lot

----------


## thiskong

i need urgent NFPA 30a plz send me this.black@gmail.com

muchas gracias

----------


## khurmi

NFPA 13: Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems, 2007 Edition

& NFPA 13: Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems, 2010 Edition

Iam in need of this above standard



Kindly do the needful and provide the downloadable linkSee More: National Fire Protection Code

----------


## hamidkeng

hi
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## somucdm

Thank you

----------


## f81aa

hamidkeng, thanks for sharing

----------


## khurmi

Thankssssssssss alottttttttttttttttttt

But iam in need of  NFPA 13 : 2007 Edition Plaeseeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## khurmi

*NFPA 13  : 2002 Edition* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khurmi

*NFPA 13: Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems, 2007 Edition

(or) NFPA 13: Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems, 2010 Edition*

----------


## f81aa

khurmi, thanks for sharing

----------


## sky101

Thank You very much

----------


## patelsafety

Dear Sir,
I am looking for Fire Protection Handbook by NFPA
Thanking in advance for your kind attention

----------


## Hamza.82

Hi, I share with you the CD of The NFPA collection ver. 2002

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please, I appreciate if someone can share the CD of 2007 or 2010.

Tanks

----------


## eagle_gold

> Hi, I share with you the CD of The NFPA collection ver. 2002
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thanks you very much, these will be very helpful.

----------


## asseddik

Please I need NFPA 70 urgently



thksSee More: National Fire Protection Code

----------


## dr4gon42

anyone have NFPA 414 latest edition and NFPA 20 latest edition? Thank you

----------


## dynamite

Could someone have, please share the NFPA 13H Automatic Sprinkler System Handbook 2010 (this is the accompanying handbook for NFPA 13 - 2010 standard).

----------


## ayyazveer

anybody upload NFPA 780 2011?


really i need it.


thanks in advnce.

Regards
Ayyaz Akram

----------


## servidor

Alguien k kiera y pueda facilitar el NFPA 15 ultima edicion o 2007 gracias

----------


## uzbarry

can someone please share NFPA 2010, Standard for Fixed Aerosol Fire-Extinguishing Systems

Thanks in advance. 

regards,

----------


## barrerav

I hope it's can help you: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rivgnesh

PLS provide me with NFPA 86 2011 edition urgent

----------


## gangday

Im in urgent need of NFPA 92, NFPA 92 A and NFPA 92 B 

Guyz please help me.

----------


## patsak

I am unable to find a working link for NFPA - 13 

If anyone is willing to upload it I'll be appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## gtpol57

2010 edition **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khalid655

Dear All, i need nfpa 12 &15 please share thanks in advance

----------


## f81aa

Hi khalid655:

NFPA 12 (2008) Carbon Dioxide Extinguishing Systems
NFPA 15 (2007) Water Spray Fixed Systems for Fire Protection

Please check here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



RegardsSee More: National Fire Protection Code

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com
Cheers

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Im in urgent need of NFPA 92, NFPA 92 A and NFPA 92 B 
> 
> Guyz please help me.



try this
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Please I need NFPA 70 urgently
> 
> thks



hi
edi : 2011
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> anyone have NFPA 414 latest edition and NFPA 20 latest edition? Thank you



NFPA 20 :2010
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

